# How do I search for Files by SIZE in Vista?



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,
I know this might seem stupid to ask but how do I look for files by Size in Vista. I used the "Search files greater than: 1000 kbs" option all the time when I had XP. I could always just open up a search window search for files greater than 100000 kbs & find all my videos or games if I forgot where I put them. How do I do that same thing with Vista? I've tried the Start Window search box with no luck. There is no "Search Option" on the Start Up window like there is on XP. I know Vista is supposed to have all this fancy smart search crap, big deal! I just want to search for Size or other Categories. When you get to advanced search there is no option for Size or Video (unless video counts in the Picture category) Can anyone help me out with this issue Thanks!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi have a look here http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/help/73106209-6df0-432a-8cb7-df5d8ce02ec61033.mspx


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi NYKrumrie, Your search for files and folders should look like this (screenshot) and be found when you click on Advanced Search. I use the old "classic view" for menus as I feel Vista really fell down on the ease of access with the new view of the start menu. Vistas search is much better and faster than anything else with the indexing they added. Step up to Windows Search Version 4.0 available from MS. It adds more options and flexability. Here's the link to Microsoft, check it out.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/desktopsearch/choose/windowssearch4.mspx


----------



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I feel kinda stupid. There was an option in advanced search to search by size. I guess my problem was, getting to the advanced search option quickly. I found a quick step to go directly to the advanced search feature. On your keyboard just hit the "Windows button" & F at the same time. (the window button on my keyboard is between the Ctrl & Alt buttons. It opens Advanced Search automatically.


----------

